# Stanley Bailey No4 Type 19 (I think) Questions



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys,
I just received Stanley Bailey No 4 plane I bought off e-bay.


















I used the website to date it and I came up with a Type 19.
It's in pretty good shape (minus the rust) but I have a question about the plane iron. (see pic)










It looks like the thumb screw was lost and a replacement was made. It works but it looks kind of funky to me.
Since I'm a newbie at this I was wondering…...
Can I still use this plane iron or do I need to search for a replacement?
My plan is to restore and use this No 4.

What are your thoughts?
Thanks in advance for your comments.

BTW…this is way too much fun. I think I like it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

If that bolt is holding the chipbreaker tight to the iron AND is low-profile enough to allow the cutter full contact to the frog, there's no need to replace it from a user perspective. That said, unless the chipbreaker has been rethreaded to accept that bolt, someday you'll likely come across a donor plane and swap out the bolt for a knurled screw 'just because.' And welcome to the dark side of hand planes!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You'll have to examine the frog to determine
if it has enough clearance for that bolt head.
Standard chipbreaker screw heads are only 
about .10" thick.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> You ll have to examine the frog to determine
> if it has enough clearance for that bolt head.
> Standard chipbreaker screw heads are only
> about .10" thick.
> ...


 It looks like it's laying nice and flat against the frog. I will examine it better when I get it home and can take it apart.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, it looks like it's sitting very snugly against the frog. I tried the chip breaker screw from my No 5 I'm restoring and it fits the threads fine. Maybe I'll look around for a replacement. It's just a little to funky the way it is. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Old Stanley planes do not work well. Lie Nielsen or Veritas are required to get decent results.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

> Old Stanley planes do not work well. Lie Nielsen or Veritas are required to get decent results.
> 
> - gargey


Anyone who says something as ignorant as this clearly has no idea how to properly set up and use a hand plane.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Most planes requires some kind of tuning/setup. 
Once done they all work. Right? Well, some are easier than others.
I guess expensive ones are much easier and you may never get cheap ones to setup right.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Old Stanley planes do not work well. Lie Nielsen or Veritas are required to get decent results.
> 
> - gargey
> 
> ...


LOL! You always judge the comment by the Buddies he keeps and the projects posted!


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

> Anyone who says something as ignorant as this clearly has no idea how to properly set up and use a hand plane.
> - jonah


Ha. I'm going to try another one:

Saws from the late 1800's are low-tech and don't cut well. Husky saws with new technology cut much faster.


----------



## donald_wa (May 29, 2015)

Gargey, you are half right. The old saws are low tech and that's why we love'm.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Maybe nobody has ever told you, but it's virtually impossible to get sarcasm on an internet forum.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Maybe nobody has ever told you, but it s virtually impossible to get sarcasm on an internet forum.
> - jonah


NOT without inserting {sarcasm} or something similar.

Until then IMO, go with Sargent handplanes… ;-)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Meh…









Made in England, #4c Stanley T-20? Shavings are from Curly Maple









Was using it to raise a few panels.
.








So far, so good..









Curly Maple….


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Old Stanley planes do not work well. Lie Nielsen or Veritas are required to get decent results.
> 
> - gargey


I can't find any rusty & crusty Lie Nielson or Veritas planes on e-bay!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Old Stanley planes do not work well. Lie Nielsen or Veritas are required to get decent results.
> 
> - gargey
> 
> ...


Kind of funny after some tuning and PMV-11 blades my old Stanley's seem to work fine? *{sarcasm}*


----------

